
"Occupy Flash" campaign urges users to uninstall Adobe Flash plugin - evo_9
http://arstechnica.com/business/news/2011/11/occupy-flash-campaign-urges-users-to-uninstall-adobe-flash-plugin.ars
======
SquareWheel
This is a silly movement. Flash isn't going anywhere, and there's no reason
for it to. "HTML5" isn't finalized, well supported, and is (in my experience)
almost always slower than the equivalent Flash code. Flash is supposedly
bringing fullscreen support and right-click functionality too, one of my
biggest gripes with the technology.

I support open source, I want HTML5 to replace Flash, but we're not nearly
there yet. Wait for the technology to mature.

------
grrrrrrrrr
'Occupy' is taken. What's more, it's taken by people fighting a fight that is
not unimportant, banal dribblings.

------
seanalltogether
"Flash...is holding the web back". If anything, the Flash plugin has been
helping to provide the roadmap for new html features for the past 5 years.

------
mzahir
Shouldn't this be named "Unoccupy Flash" or just "Uninstall Flash"? It seems
silly to use "Occupy" in this context.

------
untog
This 'occupy' meme needs to die.

Also, like it or not, HTML5 is not yet ready to replace Flash (both in the
technologies it makes available and the level of adoption). Let's get there
first.

------
ebrenes
And now there's also an Occupy HTML movement, granted a bit more level-headed
in their approach.

<http://occupyhtml.org/>

~~~
vertr
And they stole the occupyflash design and adapted it for their alternative
cause. I can't help but wonder if one of these pages is a joke?

------
pan69
A sad initiative by a bunch of sad people hating for the sake of hating.

------
bootz15
If I occupy it, shouldn't I install it? I'm confused..

------
whatever_dude
Wonder why they're anonymous.

------
rsanchez1
How Occupy Wall Street and Flash are related is beyond me. Seems to me this
group is over-zealous in their crusade to eliminate Flash, their near-
religious devotion clouding their judgement.

